# PBK Retro Kitchen



## FallingLeaves (Nov 30, 2006)

Does anyone's DC have the PBK Retro Kitchen? I want to get a wooden kitchen for DD, but I want to get one that looks somewhat realistic. I saw the Retro Kitchen while looking through the catalog last night and thought it looked like a real kitchen. I just don't know how well it is made and if it is worth the large price tag.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

When I called to ask about it two years ago, they told me it was MDF and not real wood. For that price, I wanted wood. It sure is cute, though, isn't it?

We ended up getting this one:
http://www.mrtoys.com/small-world-to...-And-Stove.htm
-Erin


----------



## BurgundyElephant (Feb 17, 2006)

The retro kitchen is really marked down on sale now. I think it's cute but personally would prefer one that was made here in the states.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

We have one. It was a gift.

It is very nice. I especially like the scale of it, it's a bit bigger and more life-like in proportion than most of the other play kitchens I've seen.

It is 100% MDF. Absolutely not a scrap of real wood on it. For this reason I would not have bought it myself. Is it worth the price? IMO no way...I totally agree with the above that I would only pay that price for something solid wood.

But it is very nice, it is well thought out and has little fun details without being overwhelmingly covered with bells and whistles -- dials 'click' but nothing lights up or beeps at you. The design is realistic yet simple and leaves plenty to the imagination, rather than being hyper-intricate and fulls of decals, etc. It is well made and should last.

Not an overly enthusiastic review from me but I have little negative to say about it other than it's MDF, made overseas and way over-priced. If you get one, I'm sure you little one will love it, DD sure does.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

We have a similar older style. I guess ours must be MDF too, I always thought it was wood.







Yikes! It was a gift when the twins were 2. We have an "island" and a fridge. The kids loved it when we first got it. Now, they don't play with it quite as much as they used to, but they do still fit the scale of it at 4.5. It is bigger than most other play kitchens. They definitely liked that it was more realistic than the beautiful wooden kitchens, like at www.novanatural.com . But I would have preferred one of those myself.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## hellen (Sep 24, 2004)

We go to the Pottery Barn Kids to play with the kitchen sometimes. Lots of other kids do also and it seems to have held up really well. Every time we go in there are kids playing with it. A Melissa and Doug kitchen at a local toy store that is not heavily played with is falling apart. The PBK kitchen is cute and well designed for little kids. I know my son loves all of the doors and knobs. I personally wouldn't spend that much though. My husband built one that my son hardly plays with.


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

KidKraft has a pink retro kitchen that they sell at Costco that is very similar to the PBK kitchen but it is waaaaay cheaper....only $149 if you buy it at Costco. It was easy to put together, and DD loves it.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product...se=&lang=en-US


----------



## zoie2013 (Mar 31, 2007)

I love everything in pbk. I rarely buy from there, though. It's too $$ for what you get, imo. For the price, everything should be made of better materials, enviro friendly, far-trade and all that. If everything wasn't just so darn cute, I'd never go in there at all, so maybe it's a good thing it's so $$

We love these. They're real wood, no paint to worry about, and they're already assembled:
http://www.willowtoys.com/catalog.php?category=1


----------



## davisme (Jan 26, 2007)

from costco last week for DD 2nd birthday. She loves it, we love it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgiegirl1974* 
KidKraft has a pink retro kitchen that they sell at Costco that is very similar to the PBK kitchen but it is waaaaay cheaper....only $149 if you buy it at Costco. It was easy to put together, and DD loves it.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product...se=&lang=en-US


----------



## FallingLeaves (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for all of your replies. I had no idea that the PBK kitchen wasn't real wood. I can't believe it costs that much and isn't real wood. I am going to really consider the one from Costco.


----------



## vonvonnie (Jun 25, 2005)

My friend's DD just got the Costco one for her 3rd birthday, and it's too cute! It's real wood, but it doesn't look like it. I'd say try & get your hands on the Costco version.


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

Does it come in another color, or only in pink?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgiegirl1974* 
KidKraft has a pink retro kitchen that they sell at Costco that is very similar to the PBK kitchen but it is waaaaay cheaper....only $149 if you buy it at Costco. It was easy to put together, and DD loves it.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product...se=&lang=en-US


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

It only comes in Pink. KidKraft does make another "retro style" kitchen that comes in red and pastel blue.

http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?...ItemId=1207459


----------



## sesa70 (May 12, 2006)

we have the costco version and my dd loves it! So do all the kids who come over to play







It has held up well, although one of the handles broke and shattered (my dh bumped my older dd's wheelchair into it pretty hard and it broke. IMO not standard wear and tear, kwim?) They were awsome about sending the replcement part asap.

I think its a great kitchen set and the price was great


----------



## zoie2013 (Mar 31, 2007)

I just found a pbk retro kitchen on craigslist for $140. Should I go for it? Or should I go for the quality solid wood kitchen that costs more? I love the Willow Toys kitchens, but they do cost more. I'm torn between mdf/foriegn-made but used vs us solid wood/us-made but new. Finding a solid wood kitchen set on craigslist is harder than finding a bbbp on craigslist! I'm trying not to buy new this year. hmmm...
Thanks for the advice.

I don't mean to hijack the thread-just add to the discussion


----------



## jauncourt (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emelsea* 
Does it come in another color, or only in pink?

I was at Costoco a month ago and I looked at this. Another mama was there with her son, overheard me saying that I'd get it for my sons if it wasn't pink, and she called it the "sexist kitchen." We all laughed about it.

It would have been funnier if it wasn't so true.









Maura


----------

